# Adria S660SL 2007, Table



## wilinda (Nov 4, 2010)

[Can somebody help me we have an adria S660SL 2007, without a table, the dealer said they would order one, still waiting, dealer say a part is missing, adria say all parts have been sent, is there a metal frame below the table? Can anybody help? Will


----------



## vicwo (Mar 6, 2008)

Will what you doing without a table? I have a 2009 and it has an extension under the table that can be pulled out. It has various bits of metal for that extension and a plate that protects your legs from the nuts and bolts of the thing. 
Sorry i cant help more. Good vans though
Vic


----------



## wilinda (Nov 4, 2010)

Thanks for your reply, we bought the Adria from Perthshire Caravans, the table had been destroyed in a fire, it was not in the motor home at the time of the fire, Perthshire promised to provide a new table, 15 months later we are still waiting, when we went to supposedly collect the table last May it was obvious that the table top would not fit and there was nothing to support it. Perthshire say that a metal frame is required below the table, Adria disagrees, saying that all the relevent parts have been supplied. What complicates things even more is that parts have to be ordered through Knowepark caravans (the Adria agent). We would be very grateful if you would send us a photo of your table so we can see for ourselves what should be supplied.


----------



## camallison (Jul 15, 2009)

We have a 2007 Adria A697SL which probably has the same set up in the lounge area. Our table has a metal underframe that allows you to put an extension in and also a fold-down leg at the outer end. The inner end clips into a sort of track on the wall. You can "just" see how it goes in the first of the interior views on this page of the Adria site.

I am away this weekend with the van and camera - if you still have problems, just PM me and I will photograph our van and its table.

Colin


----------



## bubble63 (Sep 30, 2009)

hi

I think I am on the same hunt as you. 

I have a table but its huge, so I need the clips that connect the table to the wall rail, [ they look miniture cupped hands, made of black plastic. ]
And I need the leg receptor that goes on the table to receive the alluminium table leg.

I intend to made a second smaller table [half size], for occasional use that uses the original rail and leg, anybody any suggestions?

My equipment is on a 2007 CI and it looks the same as your Adria, so I am guessing that you need to widen your search away from Adria and perhaps these are universal items.

how about a converter company?

let me know if you find anything



neill, cambridge


----------

